# forget about pantagraphs



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi guys, this is very clever, a hand operated "CNC" copying machine.


http://www.copycarver.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Almost a firewood copy 

=====


harrysin said:


> Hi guys, this is very clever, a hand operated "CNC" copying machine.
> 
> 
> http://www.copycarver.com/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, could you please explain.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

COPY
an imitation, reproduction.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wood-Carving-Du...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308


If it's worth doing it's worth doing it right 

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hang on Bj, it isn't intended to copy the likes of pictures, it would be perfect for signs and small 3D copying, it isn't intended to be a substitute for a Carveright. It is however far superior to the hobbyist type pantograph.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

The Carveright can't do that 
BUT one can buy a Sears machine cheap that can.. 80.oo bucks the norm.

CRAFTSMAN ROUTER RECREATOR CARVER CARVING PANTOGRAPH

=======


harrysin said:


> Hang on Bj, it isn't intended t
> o copy the likes of pictures, it would be perfect for signs and small 3D copying, it isn't intended to be a substitute for a Carveright. It is however far superior to the hobbyist type pantograph.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> The Carveright can't do that
> BUT one can buy a Sears machine cheap that can.. 80.oo bucks the norm.
> ...


Bob I look for it on Sears site but could not it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi AJH359

Sears no longer makes them but you can find them on eBay and craigslist at the right price 

=====


ajh359 said:


> Bob I look for it on Sears site but could not it.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Harry, that is interesting. Might be a good project for you to try and then let us know what you think. If I wasn't already building a cnc I might give it a try. Doesn't look like it would cost very much to invest and it could work. Would be a learning experience if nothing else.

Thanks for posting. Makes some interesting reading.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Doug, once I'm over the Shingles I could well make one of those if only to get one over on Bj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi AJH359
> 
> Sears no longer makes them but you can find them on eBay and craigslist at the right price
> 
> =====


Thanks will look


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome ajh

I recall a member just got one also about 30 days ago but for the life of me I can't recall who it was 

but with luck he will see this post and add to it..  I think he was going to make some rifle gun stocks...
But tell you what I can look at the 7,000 posted items I have made and with a lot of luck I will find it and then you can drop him a PM and ask him what he thinks about it.. 

==


ajh359 said:


> Thanks will look


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> You're Welcome ajh
> 
> I recall a member just got one also about 30 days ago but for the life of me I can't recall who it was
> 
> ...


Thanks if you have the time. I wish I could changs my sreen name, My name is Andrew.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Andrew

Send Bob a PM and ask him to change it for you. 
I think he has the power to do so..if not he can ask Mark to get it done.


http://www.routerforums.com/members/bob-1713.html

==========






ajh359 said:


> Thanks if you have the time. I wish I could changs my sreen name, My name is Andrew.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ajh359 said:


> Thanks if you have the time. I wish I could changs my sreen name, My name is Andrew.



You will have to ask Mark our Administrator to do this if the name is not already taken. He is the only one who has the tools necessary to do this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi HI Andrew

Here's a list of members that have the same name, it may help you select a new one. 

http://www.routerforums.com/members/list/a5.html

==========


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I will just keep like it is.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Boy, did this thread get hijacked.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always said that Bj is good at everything he does!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I think that's a put down but all I try and do his help   

========



harrysin said:


> I've always said that Bj is good at everything he does!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I certainly don't mean to offend you Bob, but you do tend to send threads in different directions instead of starting a new thread. You should know by now that we fence with each other but I've told you on numerous occasions how I respect your abilities. You may even remember some time ago you intended to leave the forum because of a couple of obnoxious members, who were eventually banned and how I was instrumental in persuading you to stay, I even recall calling you a mainstay of the forum. In summary Bob, develop a thick skin like me and let us carry on playing ping pong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Your right I do that alot " different directions " but sometimes I forget what the thread was all about  CRS will set in some times ( can't recall s***h ) and just hate to read the thread all over again..

You know I like to play ping pong with you and I think it's great for the forum to a point.. 

" thick skin " I will try that but I'm a bit of a smart ass most of the time I don't mean to be BUT.
I think it's great to get more than one side to any job we do or try to do..

So the bottom line ,OK lets play ping pong  if I can keep my CRS in check..and keep the post to the point....

=========




harrysin said:


> I certainly don't mean to offend you Bob, but you do tend to send threads in different directions instead of starting a new thread. You should know by now that we fence with each other but I've told you on numerous occasions how I respect your abilities. You may even remember some time ago you intended to leave the forum because of a couple of obnoxious members, who were eventually banned and how I was instrumental in persuading you to stay, I even recall calling you a mainstay of the forum. In summary Bob, develop a thick skin like me and let us carry on playing ping pong.


----------

